# m-yWedge vs Transom Saver - DRAW



## OneidaEagle (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi all, 
First off this is not a rehash of an old topic, more of a "Did you know" as I did perform a search of the forum for a comparison, advantage/disadvantage of a Transom Saver vs. m-yWedge, from m-ywedge.com.

Anyway, 
I was reading the manual for my Mercury 4 Stroke 115Hp, and it made a reference to a Transom Saver, this is what bought me to this search.

Since I was not finding, here in the forums, what I was looking for I went "Old School" & called Mercury. 920-929-5040 Option #1, for Outboards, & Spoke w/ Nick. Was impressive, there was NO WAIT TIME..... 

Yes Mercury does recommend a Transom Saver, to reduce "Something or other" Pressure, Seals, gaskets, etc,) <- Stuff I know nothing about, So I am kind of in the dark as to the "Technical aspect"

When I asked about the m-yWedge, he pulled it up on a web browser, and said, they do the same thing, just in a different manner, and is "Acceptable" in place of or in substitution of a Transom Saver, or vice Versa, and either could be used, and is owner discretion. He even said that "Older People" Must mean older than me.....:lol: have even used 4x4, but that's not recommended.

OK, cool, Mercury says that either TS/Wedge can be used, so anyone wondering, or thinking about them, they are the standard.


I did not find "Comparison" here on the forum, however, I did see that ESOX mentioned in a post from 2012, that you were going to switch to a m-ywedge, or something similar.

Did you ever make that change? If so how do you like it, does the m-ywedge perform satisfactorily?

Thanks Aaron


----------



## Rencoho (Oct 18, 2000)

I've been using my-wedge's on my Yamaha's for the past three years, boat dealer recommended them to me. I have no complaints.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

To each his/her own, but I'll stick with my transom saver... Guess it is just what one becomes accustomed to and finds fits their individual needs.


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm one of the "old" guys who used to use a 4X4 before transom savers were ever out there. The 4X4 was to take the load off the trim piston and also lower the trim angle of the engine so it was not as much of a cantilever ( trim your engine up and see how much you can move/flex your transom sometime). The transom saver takes the load off the trim piston/pistons and helps stabilize the weight of the engine and support the transom in heavy load conditions ( bounce) where the cantilevered weight will not twist/bend the transom. Evinrude uses their own mounting internal bracket to take the load off the trim pistons and lower the engine. It all works better than nothing. I have never seen any actual proof one is better than another, but IMHO the transom saver is better over all as it supports the engine and lower unit completely. I've been using a transom saver for 12 yrs on a 200 HP and then 13yrs on a 150 HP. Just like I use a support for my electric trolling motor head, same concept.


----------



## OneidaEagle (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks EBIJACK,

I have to clarify, now that I have the manual in front of me. 


Mercury Outboard Owners Manual, Transporting, Trailering/Outboard Page 46


"Trailer your boat with the outboard tilted down in a vertical operating position.


If additional ground clearance is required, the outboard should be tilted up using and accessory outboard support device. Refer to your local dealer for recommendations. Additional clearance may be required for railroad crossings, driveways, and trailer bouncing.


IMPORTANT: Do not rely on the power trim/tilt system or tilt support lever to maintain proper ground clearance for trailering. The outboard tilt support lever is not intended to support the outboard for trailering"


END Quote:


Then they have a crude picture of a Transom saver, as an example, but do not specifically say "Transom Saver" or "Wedge"

I have not experience with either, and currently have no preference. I do like the idea of supporting the lower unit though.


EBIJACK,

I read your post then ran to the garage to check my trolling motor head unit. I am guessing that is what you are referring to supporting when driving down the road correct? To keep it (The head of the trolling motor) from bouncing along the length of the shaft correct?

If so how did you go about supporting that? Adjustable Ram mount?



Thanks Aaron


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

Not only for running down the road but also for running rough water! I use a Ram mount, I do not attach it to the trolling motor, it is there only for support. The motor head will not usually bounce upward, only downward. This stops that downward bounce. There are other options, this is just what I use. This is on an I-pilot with 60 inch shaft, I use a rope and handle to ease lifting which you can see in the photo. Hope that helps.


----------



## OneidaEagle (Sep 25, 2008)

EBIJACK,

That's pretty neat, what is on the end of the mount, that the head is supported with? Rubber feet of some sort?

Does it support at the trolling motor head, or the shaft right under the trolling head? It looks like the shaft from the photo.

Lastly, do you have a cover? does it effect the cover at all?

I measured mine just now, and have the same 60 inch shaft, and I wiggled it, and DANG, that thing moves.......

I may need to rig up something as well.

Thanks


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I use the Transom Saver and steer stops on my F150. I tried the wedge, and wasn't unhappy with it, but it made me keep the motor trimmed up higher than I liked during transport. I could have cut it down, but it was easier to just throw the saver back on. LOL

If you use a transom saver with a larger engine, make sure you use steer stops or the transom saver will get damaged, not a matter of if, but when.
http://www.thmarine.com/products/Tr...lering-Steering-Lock/Steer-Stop-Steering-Lock


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

OneidaEagle said:


> EBIJACK,
> That's pretty neat, what is on the end of the mount, that the head is supported with? Rubber feet of some sort?
> Does it support at the trolling motor head, or the shaft right under the trolling head? It looks like the shaft from the photo.
> Lastly, do you have a cover? does it effect the cover at all?
> ...


That is/was a Ram trolling motor mount that I do not attach to the trolling motor. I put the soft side of sticky Velcro into where the shaft is riding, supporting the head. As far as my boat cover, I remove the Ram clamp as the boat cover will easily go over the ball end and snap into place and under the trolling motor on my boat. You do have to loosen and move the Ram out of the way so the head can clear before trying to lower/raise the motor ( the support is in the way). Since you have the 60 inch shaft, try making a rope like what I have with a handle. I can lower/raise mine while standing, no more kneeling and trying to lift that heavy sucker in rough water. The rope does not get tight around the shaft which allows the unit to twist without messing with the rope.


----------

